# Motor de batidora, hace mucha chispa en los carbones



## Boris garcia (Feb 26, 2021)

Motor de batidora, hace mucha chispa en los carbones, no encuentro la manera que disminuya las chispas, he limpiado el rotor sin muchos resultados y he notado que su velocidad disminuyó muto un poco , con un notable sobre calentamiento.
Alguna sugerencia con esto se los agradezco


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 26, 2021)

Haz limpiado y profundizado medio milímetro entre delgas ?


----------



## mcrven (Feb 26, 2021)

Averigua si algún tornero en las cercanías tiene experiencia en rectificar colectores.
También se rectifican con una barrita de Piedra Pómez con el mismo motor girando. Luego, cambiar carbones/escobillas y asentar.

Eso  si, con suerte, no se ha dañado el rotor, que ya sería casi irreparable.


----------



## Boris garcia (Feb 26, 2021)

No,solo lo he limpiado con un poco de gasolina, como debo de profundizar hacia abajo ó entre  una y la otra delga , con que lo arias, una aguja o con la punta de una cuchilla , me gustaría que me indiques, porque no he tenido experiencia con estos motores , gracias

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 26, 2021

_bueno , el rotor está completo , en una ocasión se rompió algunas confecciones y las soldé con un cautin y estaño,lo que no he cambiado son los carbones, cuando lo limpie mejoró, pero en poco rato empezó con las chispas y bajo su velocidad .
Diámetros me dijo que profundizara entre las delgadas , estoy esperando alguna más indicación de cómo hacerlo ._


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 26, 2021)

Algunos solventes como el Kerosene , son conductores y pueden poner en corto un rotor , ya me ha pasado 😭

Mejor con los dientes de la punta de una sierra de cortar metales , afinada en espesor con amoladora


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 26, 2021)

Boris garcia dijo:


> estoy esperando alguna más indicación de cómo hacerlo


Y por que estás "esperando"?? En youtube hay una parva de videos:


			https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=reparar+delgas+colector


----------



## Boris garcia (Feb 26, 2021)

Pudriera se con la sierra de un pelo de segueta y profundizar un poco.


----------



## J2C (Feb 26, 2021)

Ese colector necesita una buena rectificada, cosa que saben realizar muy bien quienes reparan dinamos y motores de arranque de los autos.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## marcelo2112 (Feb 27, 2021)

Cuando un inducido entra en corto, hace un monton de chispas y pierde fuerza.Para mi se te quemo. Saludos.


----------



## Lord Chango (Feb 27, 2021)

Hola. Rectificaste los carbones también? Si tienen la misma curvatura que el colector puede estar generando chispa. Si están trabados y no bajan lo suficiente, o no hacen suficiente presión sobre el colector pueden generar ese problema.

Sino, como te comentaron, limpieza entre delgas, luego se puede agregar un poco de algún adhesivo epoxi entre las delgas para aislarlas entre sí. Una vez seco, hay que lijar el colector para sacar los restos que pueden quedar sobre las delgas (si tienes un taladro, colocas la punta del rotor en el mandril y se puede acelerar el proceso).

Con este proceso salvé bastantes inducidos con chispa fea.

Sino, para identificar si el problema, se puede conectar el motor completo a una serie neutra (foco en serie con la fase), el motor no girará, pero si se hace girar el rotor a mano, se puede ver en que punto está haciendo mal contacto/en corto.

Saludos


----------



## Boris garcia (Feb 27, 2021)

Ok, tomando los consejos que me han dado, voy a trabajar con ese rotor , voy a ponerlo en mi taladro y tratar con cuidado de rectificarlo para eliminar la curvatura , quizás use una lima que son bastante planas , lo voy a acentar, con lija fina , limpio bien entre ranuras y asiento los carbones , a ver y comento, cualquier otra idea soy todo oídos.
Los carbones como debo acentarlos, porque he visto que tienen una pequeña endidura, que se hace al estar en contacto con el rotor.


----------



## Lord Chango (Feb 27, 2021)

Boris garcia dijo:


> Ok, tomando los consejos que me han dado, voy a trabajar con ese rotor , voy a ponerlo en mi taladro y tratar con cuidado de rectificarlo para eliminar la curvatura , quizás use una lima que son bastante planas , lo voy a acentar, con lija fina , limpio bien entre ranuras y asiento los carbones , a ver y comento, cualquier otra idea soy todo oídos.
> *Los carbones como debo acentarlos, porque he visto que tienen una pequeña endidura, que se hace al estar en contacto con el rotor.*


Los carbones no tienen que tener esa hendidura, la zona de contacto debe ser recta.


----------



## J2C (Feb 27, 2021)

Lord Chango dijo:


> Los carbones no tienen que tener esa hendidura, la zona de contacto debe ser recta.


Chango no lo confundas, como hendidura se refiere a la forma cóncava que les da la circunferencia propia del colector. Es lo normal.

Pasa que es manitas y  cree saber de todo, cuando lo estropee al rectificar (que es algo que no lo puede hacer cualquiera) no le aceptará ningún reclamo.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Lord Chango (Feb 27, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> Chango no lo confundas, como hendidura se refiere a la forma cóncava que les da la circunferencia propia del colector. Es lo normal.
> 
> Pasa que es manitas y  cree saber de todo, cuando lo estropee al rectificar (que es algo que no lo puede hacer cualquiera) no le aceptará ningún reclamo.
> 
> ...


Es que no es lo normal, al redondearse la base puede generar más chispa. Lo normal es que sean rectos.


----------



## mcrven (Feb 27, 2021)

Boris garcia dijo:


> Ok, tomando los consejos que me han dado, voy a trabajar con ese rotor , voy a ponerlo en mi taladro y tratar con cuidado de rectificarlo para eliminar la curvatura , quizás use una lima que son bastante planas , lo voy a acentar, con lija fina , limpio bien entre ranuras y asiento los carbones , a ver y comento, cualquier otra idea soy todo oídos.
> Los carbones como debo acentarlos, porque he visto que tienen una pequeña endidura, que se hace al estar en contacto con el rotor.



Antes de que vaya a "Caaa...ntar la jaula" como decimos aquí, búscate un taller en el que tenga práctica rectificando colectores. Si deformas algo, adiós rotor. Los colectores no se venden en farmacias...


----------



## Boris garcia (Feb 27, 2021)

Ok , justo antes de el rectificado, estaba limpiando entre delgadas y salió material quemado , que hacer conesmalte de uñas , barniz , o solo seguir adelante


----------



## J2C (Feb 27, 2021)

@Boris garcia si sigues insistiendo te vas a llevar puesto ese colector y luego no te va a quedar otra opción que clavar un clavo en la pared y colgar tu trofeo a la vista de todo el mundo.

Y no soy el unico que te lo ha dicho.

Llevalo a alguien que se dedique a electricidad del automóvil que ellos ya colgaron su trofeo hace años y por eso ahora los rectifican bien.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Boris garcia (Feb 28, 2021)

Bueno rectifique el colector, y mejoro mucho, el asunto es que se calienta bastante, y creo que la resina de debajo de las delgadas se ha quemado en algunos lugares, y el carbón que se genera producto de el calentamiento es conductor de la corriente,no creo que pueda lograr mucho más, otra idea 💡 que se pueda ocurrir, la probaría con gusto.


----------



## mcrven (Feb 28, 2021)

Buen día Boris... Sin duda que te ha quedado muy bonito el colector, sin embargo y perdona la insistencia... Llevalo a un taller o persona que se dedique a la electricidad de automóviles. Ellos poseen equipos de prueba, con los cuales pueden determinar las condiciones de los inducidos del rotor, como también podrían determinar las condiciones de los inducidos del estator e indicarte si merece la pena o no, seguir dedicándole tiempo a esa reparación.
Entiendo que quieras rescatar tu equipo, pero hay situaciones que no tienen solución o, por lo menos, soluciones viables técnica u económicamente hablando. Ejemplo: la reparación cuesta dos o tres veces el reemplazo, etc...


----------



## switchxxi (Feb 28, 2021)

Revisa que no haya quedado cobre entre las delgas (circulo azul). No se aprecia bien y puede que solo sea suciedad, pero revisa que eso encerrado en el circulo rojo no sea el hilo de cobre con el aislamiento quemado, si es así, deberás preguntar y evaluar si te conviene llevarlo a rebobinar y, de paso, cambiar el colector.


----------



## mcrven (Feb 28, 2021)

Buen ojo, Switch... Además de eso y, viendo la imagen ampliada, hay que reconocer que el rotor tiene un desgaste bárbaro. Le deben haber rebajado, no menos de 2mm de diámetro.


----------



## Boris garcia (Feb 28, 2021)

A la verdad todos sus comentarios aciertan bien, este rotor ha trabajado duro, primero en una batidora y luego lo he sacado y me he fabricado una especie de ampliadora angular con el para resolver cosas en la casa , y a veces uno le exige más de lo que realmente puede dar, pero la realidad es que siguiendo el consejo de todos en general ha mejorado su funcionamiento , 
Hasta que pueda conseguir otro y he aprendido del tema, lo único que no he hecho es llevarla a rectificar en un torno o algo así, lo he hecho con una lima plana y mi taladro para hacerlo rotar , el esunto es que he tenido que se desprendan delgas del rotor sobre todo de la parte que salió bastante carbón , muchas gracias por todo


----------

